# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Problme avec Windows update et Defender : Plus de mise  jour depuis le 19/12 !

## beetlejuice722

Bonjours,

Je dispose de Vista Home premium SP1 depuis presque 1 an...
Depuis plusieurs semaines, j'ai remarqu que le centre de scurit windows indique une alerte dans la barre de notification :
 - Tout d'abord, windows defender est dclar comme "prim", en tentant une mise  jour, il affirme : "Il n'y a pas de nouvelles dfinitions disponibles  tlcharger pour windows defender" !
 - D'autre part, j'ai remarqu que ma derniere mise  jour (windows update) remonte au 19 dcembre, ce qui me semble assez lointain quand mme !
De mme, la recherche de mise  jour par le panneau windows update ne revele aucun rsultat (nouveau), ou un erreur de type "80072EE2"...  ::?: 

Mes recherches concernant cette erreur n'ont pas aboutit  grand chose, sinon que la plupart des gens ont rsolu cette erreur sans trop savoir ce qui s'tait pass...  ::(: 

Par consquent, j'ai une faille de scurit dans mon systme qui se caracterise par un windows defender "prim", et une absence totale de mise  jour depuis le 19/12 !

Ainsi, je suis  la recherche d'une me charitable, prte  m'aider, qui me permettrait de mieux cerner, voire trouver une solution  ce problme !

Je vous remercie de votre attention...  :;):

----------


## Civodul4

Des messages dans l'observateur d'vennements ? Ct antivirus RAS ?

----------


## beetlejuice722

Niveau antivirus, aucun message... La mise  jour viruscan fonctionne sans probleme...
Et il n'y a pas de messages dans l'observateur !!

Les mise  jour ne se font pas et lorske je tente une recherche des MAJ, il n'en trouve pas de nouvelle ou releve une erreur de type "80072EE2" !!

Kelkun connait ce probleme ?

Je ne peut mme pas passer par la restauration systeme... Mes points de restauration sont trop rcents !

----------


## jeremya

L'erreur 80072EE2 se produit lorsque la tentative d'accs au serveur de mise  jour choue.



> Windows Update, code derreur 80072ee2
> 
> Si le code derreur Windows Update 80072ee2 saffiche lors de la recherche des mises  jour, peut-tre devrez-vous ajouter les adresses de sites Web  partir desquelles Windows Update tlcharge les mises  jour dans votre liste dexceptions du pare-feu ou votre liste verte. 
> 
> Pour ajouter les sites Web de Windows Update  une liste dexceptions du pare-feu
> Le Pare-feu Windows est livr avec cette version de Windows et doit dj inclure ces sites dans la liste des exceptions. Si vous utilisez un autre pare-feu, consultez laide de lditeur du logiciel pour savoir comment ajouter ces sites Web  la liste dexceptions du pare-feu :
> 
> http://*.update.microsoft.com
> https://*.update.microsoft.com
> http://download.windowsupdate.com

----------


## beetlejuice722

Je suis dja tomb sur ces lments de rponses...
Mais je ne vois ou et comment l'on peut verifier que ces adresses URL sont bien tolere par le pare-feu windows ???!!

Les exceptions du pare-feu windows (centre de securit) font rfrence  des programmes et autres logiciels, mais pas  des URL !!!

Ou peut-on configurer ou verifier la validit de ces adresses ???

Merci par avance...

----------


## jeremya

Ces sites Web doivent tre ajouts  la liste des sites confiance, accessible dans l'onglet Scurit des Options internet.
Les options Internet sont accessibles par un clic droit sur l'icne Internet Explorer, ou en tapant 'options internet' dans la zone de recherche du menu Dmarrer.

----------


## beetlejuice722

Voila, j'ai rajout la 3 URL aux site de confiances...
Malheureusement, le problme persiste !

Le panneau windows update ne renvoie aucun resultat lorske je lance une recherche de MAJ windows...
Il ny a aucune MAJ disponibles depuis le 19/12/2008...
Cela me parait  vraiment anormal...
Je suis certain que ce problme est li au fait que windows defender soit dclar comme "prim" et ne trouve lui aussi aucune nouvelle dfinition de disponibles lorske on lance la recherche !!

Personne n'aurait une suggestion, ou aurait dj rencontr ce problme ??
L'absence de MAJ windows commence  devenir assez "pesante" sur mon systeme...et je n'ai pas le moyen de revenir en arrire (pas de point de restauration antrieur au 19/12)

----------


## beetlejuice722

reBonsoir,

J'ai peut etre (enfin) trouv un lment de rponse concernant le problme des mise  jour avec le panneau de controle windows update...

J'ai tent une installation manuelle des mise  jour windows en y accder par le site de microsoft  l'adresse URL suivante :
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/B...der=descending

Si vous allez sur cette URL vous observez que le derniere mise  jour disponnible pour microsoft windows remonte au 19/12/2008, date suspecte  laquelle remonte l'historique de ma derniere mise a jour windows...
Cela voudrait donc dir que mon historique des mise  jour windows est donc bien en phase avec les mise  jour dispo sur le site microsoft : cest donc NORMAL !!!

--> Enfin, je vous demande si vous pourriez me confirmer cette mme date (du 19/12/08) a laquelle devrait remonter la derniere MAJ windows...
Si quelqun a une MAJ windows dans son historique dont la date est superieure au 19/12/2008 pourriez vous m'en avertir SVP ou alors me confirmer qu'aucune de vos MAJ ne depasse le 19/12 ??
Je vous en remercie par avance....

Cependant, cela prouverait seulement que windows update fonctionne correctement mais ca nexplique pas pourkoi mon centre de securit mindique que windows defender est "prim" et que la recherche de nouvelles definitions (pour defender) n'est pas fructueuse...

Je vous remercie de votre attention... :;):

----------


## jeremya

Chez moi, la dernire mise  jour est :
Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB915597 (Definition 1.49.1455.0)
Date d'installation : ‎06/‎01/‎2009

La version du fichier de dfinitions est indique en bas de la fentre Windows Defender, dans la zone Statut. (Pour afficher cette fentre, taper Windows Defender dans la zone de recherche du menu Dmarrer)

La dernire mise  jour autre que pour Windows Defender est :
Mise  jour de scurit pour Internet Explorer 7 pour Windows Vista (KB960714)
Date d'installation : ‎18/‎12/‎2008

Ta dernire mise  jour install est-elle celle ci ?

Autre question, As-tu coch la case 'Utiliser Microsoft Update' sur la page des paramtres de Windows Update ?

----------


## beetlejuice722

En effet, j'ai limpression que tout commence  devenir clair...

Ma dernier maj windows (du 19/12) est bien celle dont tu me parle :
>> Mise  jour de scurit pour Internet Explorer 7 pour Windows Vista (KB960714)
Date d'installation : ‎19/‎12/‎2008

Cependant, je n'ai pas recu ta derniere maj:
>> Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB915597 (Definition 1.49.1455.0)
Date d'installation : ‎06/‎01/‎2009

--> Apparement celle ci concerne les definitions pour windows defender, ce qui peut sans doute expliker pourkoi mon windows defender est dclarer comme "prim" dans le centre de scurit...
En revanche, je ne mexplique toujours pas l'absence de cette maj dans mon panneau windows update...

Autrement, oui je te confirme que j'ai bien coch la case 'Utiliser Microsoft Update' sur la page des paramtres de Windows Update !

Pourtant, ce qui m'intrigue c'est ta derniere maj pour wibn defender...
Aurais tu un lien pour la telecharger et linstaller manuellement par hasard ???
Sur le site microsoft des mise  jour disponnibles, ils ne la recencent pas on dirait : 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/B...der=descending

Comment peut-on faire pour l'obtenir manuellement ???

Merci pour l'aide que tu m'apporte... :;):

----------


## jeremya

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/918355
Cette page contient le lien pour tlcharger manuellement le fichier de dfinitions de Windows Defender.

----------


## beetlejuice722

Je regrette mais les differents lien ne menent pas aux telechargement des maj pour win defender

Te serait-il possible de me transmettre ces maj par mail ???

En faisant des recherche sur le site de mise a jour microsoft je ne retrouve pas de maj aprs le 19/12 et sur google en tappant les mots cls "1.49.1455.0 defender" ou "KB91559 microsoft defender" ne revele aucune page contenant un eventuel lien de telechargement...

----------


## sevyc64

Et en passant directement par le site de Microsoft Update tu as toujours le mme problme ?

http://update.microsoft.com/microsof...ult.aspx?ln=fr

----------


## beetlejuice722

Oui, je n'accde mme pas  la page directement...
Comme je suis sous vista, j'ai une redirection automatique quui me renvoie vers mon panneau Vista windows update, en m'indiquand que je suis cenc pouvoir gerer toutes mes maj windows par ce panneau...

Mais je ne trouve pas le moyen d'ajouter ces nouvelles maj de facon manuelle...
Sinon, pour une raison que j'ignore le statut de win defender est redevenu "normal", je n'ai plus licone rouge pour lalerte dans la barre de notification...

Donc cot defender, mon centre de securit me dit RAS....
Cependant, l'absence de ces recentes definitions pour win defender me chagrinne un peu...
J'aimerais quand mme pouvoir les installer manuellement vu que mon panneau windows update ne semble pas les trouver sur le serveurs de microsoft update...

Je ne vois vraiment pas ou peut on trouver ces recentes mise  jour concernant defender...

----------


## sevyc64

vrifie la dfinition de Windows Defender, s'il est redevenu normal, c'est eut-etre qu'il charger la dernire mise  jour tout seul comme un grand

----------


## jeremya

La page indique mne vers le lien
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=70631
qui est une redirection vers le fichier
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...es/mpas-fe.exe
Ce fichier pse 11.8 Mo.

----------


## beetlejuice722

Mais a quel endroit peut on verifier linstallation de ces nouvelles mise  jour ??
Dans le panneau de controle win update peut etre ??

Sinon, d'aprs le centre de securit win defender est "activ" et semble fonctionnement normalement... J'ai relancer une recherche de nouvelles definitions pour win defender, mais  nouveau il n'en trouve pas de nouvelles !!

En tout cas, je tient  te remercier pour ton soutient...C'est vraiment sympa de ta part de m'aider...  ::P:

----------


## beetlejuice722

Pour ton second message :

J'avais dja recuperer ce fichier et je l'ai lanc...
--> Suite  son execution c'est la que le probleme li  win defender s'est retablie et que l'alerte de scurit windows (barre de notification)  disparue...
Bien entendu, win defender est pass au meme instant de l'tat "prim",  l'tat "activ" dans le centre de securit windows...

Mais comme les recente maj concernant les definitions pour win defender n'apparaissent toujours pas dans le panneau de controle win update, j'ai l'impression que tout est pratiquement rentr dans l'ordre mais qu'il manque seulement une installation des derniere definitions pour win defender...

Sur le pc d'un ami, il y a eu 5 maj depuis le 19/12 (celle pour internet explorer 7)et les 5 taient des definitions pour win defender... c'est donc ces fameuses definitions pour win defender qui je cherche actuellement  rcuperer, vu que le panneau de controle win update ne les recoient toujours pas !!

----------


## jeremya

Les maj pour le fichier de dfinitions de Windows Defender ne s'ajoutent pas. Chacune de ces maj contient l'ensenble des dfinitions pour Windows Defender.
Il n'est donc pas ncessaire d'avoir l'ensemble de ces maj, mais seulement la plus rcente.
Le fait que Windows Defender ne te dit plus qu'il est "prim" siqnifie qu'il possde le fichier de dfinitions le plus rcent.
Pour te rassurer, tu peux nous indiquer la version du fichier de dfinitions qu'indique Windows Defender (en bas de la fentre de Windows Defender), et on t'indiquera si c'est effectivement la version la plus rcente.
En tous cas, ton problme semble rsolu.

----------


## beetlejuice722

En effet, tu as sans doute raison : le problme est finalement rsolu ! Et c'est grce  ce fameux fichier que j'ai excute, dont tu m'avais donn les liens...

A prsent, la panneau de contrle de windows defender indique les informations suivantes :

STATUT---------------------------------------------------------------------
- Dernire analyse :                      07/01/2009  12:22 (Analyse rapide).
- Planification de l'analyse :            Tous les jours  2:00 environ.
- Protection en temps rel :            Active.
- Version du fichier des dfinitions : 1.49.1595.0, cres le 07/01/2009  09:45.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

J'imagine qu'il s'agit sans doute de la dernier version du fichier des dfinition...
En tout cas, je te remercie pour ton aide...Maintenant, tout fonctionne nickel ! Merci encore...  ::D:

----------


## jeremya

Il s'agit bien de la dernire version du fichier de dfinitions.

----------

